# Best youth semi auto 20 gauge



## RandyR2 (Sep 1, 2016)

My 10 year old son has decided he wants to stop being a bird boy and start killing birds. So I'm on the market for a new shot gun for him. What are the best 20 gauge semi auto guns on the market now looking to spend less then 1000 dollars.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haynie21T (Jun 9, 2017)

I would look at a Benelli Montrefeltro youth model 20 ga. Great guns, when he gets older you can add a shoulder pad if he needs it a little longer.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

The best is not a semi auto.... Remington 870 would be my choice for myself today.....and especially so for a new hunter.

If you must go semi auto (of all my shotguns i only have one and rarely use it)...Remington 1187 or Beretta A300.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Beretta A 400


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*First Shotgun*

If I were buyig for Young first Shotgun Buy Single shot...For SAFERY reasons (its easy to see when cocked /wnloaded),you learn that it takes one shot,you got one shot (make it count) ... not a (BOOM Boom boom shooter).

kids will be kids and drop/in sand/in mudhole/forget to clean etc . There easy to clean and maintain for a beginner,

and of course in accidental shooting it can only shoot ONE time

and its easy on your pocketbook


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm with sgrem, Remington 870 pump for a first shotgun. That's what I bought my son, and I hunt and shoot skeet with one also..


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

When my son turned 10 I bought him the Weatherby SA08 youth model, 3" 20ga. Then when he turned 14, he bumped up to the beretta a300 3" 12ga.

For just $55 I was able to get the adult stock for the Weatherby and now I shoot it more and more. It was an excellent way to get him a quality kids gun and then turn it into a great "Old Man" gun. Highly recommend this route.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

I started with a single shot 410 but when I was about 11-12, my dad bought me an 11-87 12g. Sure it was a little heavy for me then but it wasn't a problem, the recoil was very mild and I still have it and use it. I'm never gonna buy a pump for hunting.... maybe an over and under. I've had no problems with my remmys. 11-87, VersaMax, and a V3. I think they make V3s in 20g, something to consider as well as A300s. Bunch of options out there.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Timemachine said:


> When my son turned 10 I bought him the Weatherby SA08 youth model, 3" 20ga. Then when he turned 14, he bumped up to the beretta a300 3" 12ga.
> 
> For just $55 I was able to get the adult stock for the Weatherby and now I shoot it more and more. It was an excellent way to get him a quality kids gun and then turn it into a great "Old Man" gun. Highly recommend this route.


That is nice. He will out grow a "youth" model in a few years.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

There's something to be said about making shooting fun for kids. A gas or semi-auto is much more pleasing in recoil resulting in better shooting. If the funds allow, a clean used Super90/Montefeltro (inertia) or 391/A400 (gas) would be a great choice as mentioned. I don't believe your gonna find a A300 20ga. If your worried about multiple shot capability, lengthen the plug where they can only drop one in the open chamber.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Haynie21T said:


> I would look at a Benelli Montrefeltro youth model 20 ga. Great guns, when he gets older you can add a shoulder pad if he needs it a little longer.


Go with this you will be doing your son a favor.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I would look at a Benelli Montrefeltro youth model 20 ga. Great guns, when he gets older you can add a shoulder pad if he needs it a little longer.


This. Great suggestion.

TH


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

That Montefeltro is a great gun, no doubt. However, I think the OP was looking to stay under a $Grand. Prime candidates would be Remington 11-87, Stoeger M3020 and Weatherby SA-08. Winchester's SX3 comes in a snip over the $1K targeted price range. My grandson has run thousands of rounds through a Weatherby with without any hiccup of any kind. The Remington 11-87 is tougher than the proverbial boot. 

Whichever way you go - I always installed an extra-long magazine plug to limit the gun to a single shot for a youth's first season. Safety First! Good luck!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Remington

They seem to always shoot and there are plenty of them out there and been working for years. You can spend more money if you want


----------



## RandyR2 (Sep 1, 2016)

I think I've decided to go with the benelli montefeltro 20. I wanted to get something that will last so my 3 yr old daughter can shoot it once my some can step up to a bigger gun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Just want to say, I am 79 years old and still shoot a 20 for dove. Why not ?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Good choice...20ga..It'll be fun to shoot. I wouldn't buy a 870 pump for a dollar lol...and that was my 1st gun.


----------



## Haynie21T (Jun 9, 2017)

Great choice Randy, my wife shoots that exact gun and wouldn't change it for anything. It has never failed her, swings great and is much lighter than her old Rem. I hope your son enjoys it. Be sure and get him his hunter safety course as soon as he of age. Safe hunting...


----------



## RandyR2 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hunter safety course is the next thing on the check list. Should be taking it some time this month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23Dukdogtx! (Jul 21, 2016)

I own or have owned SKB O/U, CZ O/U, 2 Citoris, a Beretta A400, Remington 1187, and my favorite gun is my Stoeger 3020 20ga. Paid $450. Soft shooting and very reliable. Cannot beat it for the $$$!!!


----------



## Crewdawg361 (Jul 11, 2017)

RandyR2 said:


> My 10 year old son has decided he wants to stop being a bird boy and start killing birds. So I'm on the market for a new shot gun for him. What are the best 20 gauge semi auto guns on the market now looking to spend less then 1000 dollars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My son is 12 and found a pump a little awkward. A friend of mine had a single shot 20 ga which my boy fell in love with. So I picked up a Stevens 301 for $170, he's now excited about going shooting.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

RandyR2 said:


> I think I've decided to go with the benelli montefeltro 20. I wanted to get something that will last so my 3 yr old daughter can shoot it once my some can step up to a bigger gun.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a fine little gun. Your son may not wanna give up that 20 ga!

My kids are still a couple yrs away from a 20 ga, but I've got them a brand new youth model beretta 391 urika waiting on them! The ol lady decided after a couple duck hunts that she didn't like duck hunting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> When my son turned 10 I bought him the Weatherby SA08 youth model, 3" 20ga. Then when he turned 14, he bumped up to the beretta a300 3" 12ga.
> 
> For just $55 I was able to get the adult stock for the Weatherby and now I shoot it more and more. It was an excellent way to get him a quality kids gun and then turn it into a great "Old Man" gun. Highly recommend this route.


I'm on the same exact plan, daughter loves that Weatherby


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Berretta A400 Explorer*

Hw won't have to buy another one.

My 17 yr old , 105 # daughter shoots it lights out.

Very light weight and almost no recoil.

I " Borrow " it all the time.


----------



## RandyR2 (Sep 1, 2016)

I picked up a montrefelo 20 gauge compact this evening for my boy. I must say it's a pretty sweet gun. My son like the way it felt when he shouldered it. I the best part is with a small limb saver butt pad it would work great with my small adult TRex arms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

X3 on the Weatherby SA-08.


mkk said:


> I'm on the same exact plan, daughter loves that Weatherby


----------



## Texasmade78 (Jun 22, 2017)

I would recommend a yuldiz youth 20 they are very light but have low recoil everyone of my kids started out with one and a price around 400 bucks you can't beat it.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I bought my 10 year old daughter a Mossberg Super Bantam 20 gauge last year. She handled it very well when we went dove hunting. It has been very reliable, was inexpensive, and can grow with her since it is the Mossberg 500 platform. I didn't want to spend the money on an auto in case she did like it.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Texasmade78 said:


> I would recommend a yuldiz youth 20 they are very light but have low recoil everyone of my kids started out with one and a price around 400 bucks you can't beat it.


My Dad picked up a Yildiz 20 semi auto and really likes it. I shot it a few days ago and it is very light and easy to shoot. Good, reliable gun.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

10yr old?
plug it so it's single shot only and sit over him like an old hen...
after that I really don't think gun brand matters all that much as long as the stock isn't too long...
really depends on his size


----------

